# Regarding paresthesias ICD-9 code



## rjenn86 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm just wondering in regards to paresthesias and pain. If a doctor has dictated paresthesias and pain radiating down the right lower extremity. Would you code 782.0 and 729.5 for the dx or would you code a 355.8 code for the paresthesias. When looking up paresthesias it only leads you to 782.0 but that states skin, so I just wanted other peoples thoughts on this. Thank you


----------



## cfordCPC (Oct 22, 2013)

Dx code 355.8 = a condition with the nerves, if the provider did not document the patient as having a nerve condition then 355.8 is not an appropriate code to assign.


----------

